# Wingover Aerobatics Training (Steve Wolf)



## moliver (Mar 23, 2009)

Just got back from 4 days of training at Wingover Aerobatics in Creswell, Oregon with Steve Wolf, and thought the experience might be of interest to those looking at some aerobatic or spin training. I took the 10 hour aerobatics course in the Pitts S2B. Overall, it was outstanding, and I can't recommend it highly enough. Having someone with Steve's experience and relaxed instructing style in the front cockpit makes learning pretty easy and I was amazed at how much we were able to get through in such a short time. 

When I got there, we reviewed the course outline, what previous experience I had, what type of flying I was looking to do, what I wanted to focus on in the course. 

If you're interested, you can see a general overview of the course at: http://wingoveraerobatics.com/training.html

Steve then adjusted the course as we went, based on all of the above, and what it became apparent I needed additional work on as we flew. I loved all the spin and unusual attitude recovery work, and I know I'll be a lot more comfortable playing closer to the edges with my plane now. I'm really looking forward to getting into the Acrosport II and working on the 2009 Sportsman routine - once winter finally leaves here!!!! The 10" of snow we got on Sunday wasn't what I was hoping for when I was planning on getting home, putting the cowl on and firing it up to go play. 

Another side benefit was just getting to spend some time around Wolf Aircraft and learning a bit more about the Pitts and some of Steve's design philosophies. The workmanship around there is impressive. It really is a shame that with the poor economy he's had to cut back on the Wolf Aircraft side of the business and let the guys go, although it was good to see Tony while he was working on an RV-6 at the airport and then see him flying some circuits with the owner. (Nice to meet you Tony!) I hope demand picks back up - I know he's got a bunch of spruce there and the CNC routed jigs look great.

Hope this doesn't seem rambling, but I was pretty pumped up coming back and thought I'd share the experience. 

Regards,
Mark
2002 AcroSport II 
Christen Eagle under construction


*Edited by: moliver *


----------

